# Heavy duty portable crate?



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I am expecting to get a medium-largish dog a few months--exactly what size/kind depends on who is in the local rescues when the time comes-- and when I go on a trip, like visiting my folks out of state, for example, I would like to take my dog with me (they would be happy to have a canine guest, btw) rather than kennel it, whenever possible. 

I don't own a car, and will be renting them when I don't get a lift from a friend going the same way, since Amtrak won't allow any pets other than service animals, and I would not subject a dog to the stress of travel by air, unless it was really necessary. Rental's may or may not have enough room for a fully set up large dog crate, and the same may be true of any roadtrips I might go on in cars belonging to friends.

So a crate that was solid enough for everyday use, yet could be broken down would let me bring the dog's bedroom wherever I take the dog. I figure this would help it feel more secure while visiting, and also reduce the likelihood of the dog causing damage or other problems out of nervousness or confusion. 

Anyone ever used one of these? It looks remarkably solid for a crate that can be broken down. 

Star Plastic Folding Dog crate:










The others I have seen that look solid are all sheet steel or aluminum and cost quite a bit more, and the collapsible wire and fabric ones look much too fragile for an everyday crate. What do y'all think? Any other good alternatives anyone knows of?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

What about an airline style plastic crate. Vari-kennel is the brand I alwys buy. They are a tad more expensive than one you would get at Walmart, but they are authorized for use in airline travel. And the top and bottom can be disassembled and the pieces nest together. They assemble by means of some slick little wing nuts that you could keep in a baggie. In fact, I always seem to get extras in a little pouch when I buy a new crate.

http://www.petedge.com/Petmate-Vari-Kennel-In-Fashion-Colors-DO311.pro


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the same kind as Briteday...plastic covered wing nuts and bolts hold the top and bottom together (takes all of about 5 minutes to break it apart) I have a VERY small car and very large dogs  (for some reason a Ford Mustang just doesn't accomodate 2 large dogs and 2 children very well) but if your friends cars are anything like mine, if it won't fit in the trunk even broken down, you can always lay the backseat down to open up the trunk and it should fit there since the top and bottom fit into each other and the door comes off completely to lay flat. That's what I do when my kids aren't in the car and I need more doggy room...but for long trips we take the Explorer


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Why not just regular wire crates? Most (if not all) are collapsable. I have two of them and it takes me a matter of seconds to collapse them for transporting.
Though they aren't allowed to be used for air travel I believe.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I am not sure why wire crates don't appeal to me so much--they look kind of flimsy, but I have to admit a total lack of experience with them. The only crate I have ever had was similar to the ones that Briteday and ACampbell have. It worked well enough for what I needed during the short time I had it. it was for a stray kitten that showed up in my yard, and was ridiculously oversized, but was what the thrift store down the street happened to have the day after I took in the cat. I gave it to the woman I eventually adopted the kitten out to.

I guess I need to go to petco or some other store with a lot of pet stuff and look at what they have. It is hard to really tell how well something is constructed without actually seeing it, whether it is wire or plastic. Internet photos and descriptions can only give one a limited sense.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

MuttHunter said:


> I am not sure why wire crates don't appeal to me so much--they look kind of flimsy, but I have to admit a total lack of experience with them. .


Wire crates are very sturdy. The old-style ones can be a bit of a pain to set up and take down while travelling but not impossibly so. Although we do have newer ones that can be folded up like a suitcase, we also have a well-used drop-pin crate that is still very servicable for everyday - although it does look its age. 

I do not like the solid plastic [airline-style] crates. They are hotboxes, especially if used outdoors, and they always have poor air circulation no matter what the advertising copy says. 

I understand that for safety reasons they have to be used for air-shipping, but for other purposes I don't see them at all.



MuttHunter said:


> ... the collapsible wire and fabric ones look much too fragile for an everyday crate.


Actually, tent crates are not fragile at all if you are willing to go for a quality brand. That's the type we use away from home. We have used them as a short-term sleeping crate as well as a temporary outdoor den. So depending on your dogs temperament, I think that you_ could_ use one for everyday use, at least for a while, although we do much prefer the wire crates for that purpose. 

A good soft-sided crate will cost about as much or more as a good wire crate and the fabric does eventually wear out, so there isn't really any economic solution.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

Poly said:


> Wire crates are very sturdy....
> 
> Actually, tent crates are not fragile at all if you are willing to go for a quality brand.


Ok I will check out the wire ones, next time I go into town. What tent crates would you consider quality brands?


----------



## LukeJohn (May 11, 2008)

I use a Vari-Kennel too.

It doubles as his crate/kennel at home so my pup is very happy in it.

A have a large one and it fits adcross the back seat of my smallish car.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

MuttHunter said:


> Ok I will check out the wire ones, next time I go into town. What tent crates would you consider quality brands?


We use - and like - the Precision Pup Tent as a tent crate. However, I do not consider it a vehicle crate even though some people do use it as such. That isn't a factor for us because we don't use a vehicle crate.

I am sure there are others of equal quality. 

If you end up going for a wire crate, try and get one with both a front door and a side door - much more convenient.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I've noticed with our two dogs... they both like the enclosed plastic wing-nut crates the best. For some reason, Ilya my husky hates the wire ones. 

The plastic one you first posted about looks kinda cool. It also looks very easy to clean and compact. One concern I can see is if the fold-up quality makes it more wobbly. 

If you go with the plastic crates with the wing-nuts, you can also stack a few together easily.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

This one also folds up very neatly-- opening from the top and sides as well as the front. Kind of a compromise between wire and plastic I guess. Expensive too, although not as much as the welded aluminum kind. 















The company that makes it, 'Pet Gear Deluxe', seems to make quite a lot of soft crates, as well. Are they a well regarded brand?

Possibly, as suggested by JustTess, all that fanciness may weaken it significantly. I don't plan on getting Dogzilla anyway so chances are I am over thinking the strength issue. Since I won't be able to look for a new place for at least a month, and won't get a dog till after that, all I can do is obsess about dogs and dog related stuff.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

That crate looks kinda neat. I don't know why I'm thinking about automating the door like a garage. Maybe a sippy straw and a treat dispenser 

While waiting in the emergency vet's office... my teen son and I thought up the craziest crate idea for our husky. A climate controlled crate any cold loving dog would love! It would have marble floor and an adjustable temperature setting. Ilya kept changing spots on the vet's tile floor once the tile warmed up.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

JustTess said:


> While waiting in the emergency vet's office... my teen son and I thought up the craziest crate idea for our husky. A climate controlled crate any cold loving dog would love! It would have marble floor and an adjustable temperature setting.


I don't know about the marble floor, but the climate controlled crate is a reality:

 Komfort Pets

I actually saw a couple of these in use at a recent outside show. Strangely, at an earthdog event the same weekend, it was much hotter and not a one in sight. Maybe earthdogs are made of sterner stuff than show dogs?


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I like plastic crates for everyday use. My dogs always seemed more comfortable in them as opposed to a wire crate. The plastic ones are cozier and den like. I then use a soft crate for travel and hotels. I have a very nice wire crate that I used to use, but quickly got tired of hauling it around. The soft crates are lightweight and don't damage the interior of your car if the dog rides in the crate. I use the medium size for the soft crate. This allows me to set up two crates in the back of the car. 

But I would not recommend a soft crate for a young puppy. I would hate for him or her to chew their way out.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I don't expect to be in cars that often but when I am it may be for 5 or 6 hour trips. Is a soft crate the best place for a dog in a car? I know to keep them away from the airbags, but I wondered whether a safety harness attached to the seatbelts might be better, in case of any serious collision. In the old days we used to just let them hang out, but we were probably just lucky we had well behaved dogs (or in one case, too carsick to ever bother the driver). Not that many people wore seatbelts either back then, though, and I figure on a long trip driving solo, it might be better to keep pooches secured.


----------

